# Nasty Weird Worms



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking at my serrulatus tank i noticed there were very tiny moving worms in my gravel and floating around my tank, at first i thought they were the mollies poop that were cycling the tank but i was wrong because theyr moving, anyone have a clue what they are


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I think they are nematodes, probably happened from left over poo or food, I myself am having a worm problem, do more frequent water changes, bump the temp up to like 87, siphon the poo well and dose with aquarium salt, I'm using prazipro in case my fish has an internal parasite,

What r ur water parameters ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Planaria


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought nematodes were some made up spongebob stuff? How can i get rid of them exactly


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

1) Water Changes
2) Adding Salt
3) Bump Up Temp
4) Water Changes


----------

